# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Guide How to get 2 Carrot on a Stick trinkets

## WoWSecretsYT

Hi Ownedcore! This is a short guide on how to get multiple Carrot on a Stick trinkets. This increases your travel time by an additional 3% when moving around the world and can save you LOTS of time overall. 

*Steps*:
1. Complete the quest Gahz'rilla.
2. Sell your Carrot on a Stick to a vendor.
3. Buy a new Carrot on a Stick.
4. Buyback your old Carrot on a Stick.

*Video*: 



Comment on my youtube video and I'll share a couple other items you can do this with.

----------

